# &

## ꩮ

?
 ,    .

----------


## Ihor

/

----------


## Gonosuke

.      ,     ))

----------


## Ihor

> .      ,     ))

      !:) heel-toe downshifting      ??:)

----------


## Gonosuke

> !:)

         ,    ,        .   ,          ))))

----------


## laithemmer

.     - .       -   ,    .   ""  ))))      .
     . ³       , -      ,      . 
,      (!),        .

----------


## Ihor

> .     - .       -   ,    .   ""  ))))      .
>      . ³       , -      ,      . 
> ,      (!),        .

       ,

----------


## laithemmer

> ,

    -  .       ,   ,     ,       -

----------


## admin

> .     - .       -   ,    .   ""  ))))      .
>      . ³       , -      ,      . 
> ,      (!),        .

    ,           ,   .        ,           ,      ,    ,    ?        -        .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,           ,   .        ,           ,      ,    ,    ?        -        .

    .   ,     -              . .   .

----------


## admin

> .   ,     -              . .   .

      ...

----------

:
"   :
-  ,    !
-    ?
-       ,          ...
-     ?
-   ,   !"

----------


## rust

....
       ...

----------


## Ihor

> ....
>        ...

    !!!    ,     !     , ,       ,     ,      !:)

----------


## ꩮ

"",                    -    ,   ""  ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ...

       ,     -    ,     .

----------


## Ihor

> ,     -    ,     .

            ,     ,   , ,     !

----------


## faq

,     .   ,        ,   :(

----------


## RAMM

.       
    - , , 
 ,  ,       ,  - .    ,   .  ,
   .     , .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     ,   , ,     !

            .    ,    .  .
  -     .   .      ,     .
   ,           .   ,  ,   . 
  -    ,      ?!

----------


## SnegoVik

...  , ,    ,     . 
 .
    ...       .    +   !...    ABS, ESP  ..,   ,     . 
  !   !

----------


## laithemmer

> ...  , ,    ,     . 
>  .
>     ...       .    +   !...    ABS, ESP  ..,   ,     . 
>   !   !

      ,     ,  ,    . ³:     !!   -   !   !! 
 ,    ,    ,     . ͳ,     ,  ᒺ    .     ,  ,    .   ,   ...

----------


## SnegoVik

> ,     ,  ,    . ³:     !!   -   !   !! 
>  ,    ,    ,     . ͳ,     ,  ᒺ    .     ,  ,    .   ,   ...

      (   )     ,         . ,  ... 
 ,    ,       ()     ,   ...    : ",     ,      ...".   : "           ." 
,  ...   ,  ! 
-,    ,            (   ). 
        -  ,      :  http://www.pompjeen-reiserbann.lu/images/gurtmesser.jpg http://www.werbegeschenk.de/images/p...0670381021.jpg http://www.werbegeschenk.de/images/p...er/0307310.jpg http://www.werbegeschenk.de/images/p...er/0362180.jpg 
   !

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    ,       ()     ,   ...    : ",     ,      ...".

  ,   ,     ))

----------


## SnegoVik

> ,   ,     ))

          ...

----------


## SnegoVik

,     ... 
    ,   .
       ,   . 
: 
Gettet -  
Schwerverletzt -  
nicht erkennbaren Grades verletzt -  
Leichtverletzt -   
P.S.
...,          . ,    . 
 80 /,   1 ...  *1,0 :*       ,     . *0,9 :*        ,       . *0,8 :*   30    *0,7 :*  *0,6 :*      80 /,    3    20-       .     .         . *0,5 :*          ,     . *0,4 :*     60     ,       80 /      . *0,3 :*       ,   ,      . ,        .     ... *0,2 :*         .          ,      . *0,1 :*    ,             .       .     . *0,0 :*  ...

----------

, ,      ?     ... ,     .      ,  ,       !    -...

----------


## RAMM

> ,     ,  ,    . ³:     !!...
> ...

      SnegoVik    ,
  ,    ,  
 .     -  ,
    .    

> , ,      ?     ... ,     .      ,  ,       !    -...

     ,     -
,  -  ,   .   
       .

     -   ...

----------


## SnegoVik

> SnegoVik    ,
>   ,    ,  
>  .     -  ,
>     .

  ...

----------


## laithemmer

> SnegoVik    ,
>   ,    ,  
>  .     -  ,
>     .

  ,       ,       .  .  ,  ,   ,      .       ,      . ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,      . ...

  ** .  , ,          " "

----------


## SnegoVik

> ,       ,       .  .  ,  ,   ,      .       ,      . ...

   ,        .
, . , ()  -,             ... 
,    ,    ...           -  . 
          !!!

----------


## ꩮ

,    ....
          ,   .....
 .        ()     -  ,    ,           (   ),                -     ,         .               ?   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,    ....
>           ,   .....
>  .        ()     -  ,    ,           (   ),                -     ,         .               ? *  ?*

   !:)         ,         !

----------

....  ..   .. 
   -    !   ,    !  ,        !       !         .     ,    ...     !!   ,             //?     ....     ,     ?  
  ,     .  ....       -  ! 
 ,    ,  ,    ,     ,  ,  ...  -    ,  ,   ,      .....  !!!  ,       ....  ..  
..
  ,  ,   ...   ,     !    ,   5-10         ...  " "    ...!      ,   ,       -    ,      ....   ? :)))

----------


## ꩮ

-             ...  **,     ,     -    .

----------


## SnegoVik

> ....  ..   .. 
>    -    !   ,    !  ,        !

   ...    , , ,      ,    ,   ,   ... ,   ,   ,     ,    .  ,    ,       ,             ? ( ,  ...) 
     -   ,         "",     .   

> ,     .  ....       -  !

      ,       ,     .         -  ,  ,     !   

> ..
>   ,  ,   ... [...]  " "    ...!      ,   ,       -    ,      ....   ? :)))

  ,    .   -        .        .   , , -,   ( )    ,   .     ,       ... 
     , -,  , **...  -   !
  ,   ,   -    -       .    ?   !  ?...   , ?             -       ,     ?  
 ,       .  ,      ,      .     ,      !         ...           ? 
  !

----------

...    , , ,      ,    ,   ,   ... ,   ,   ,     ,    .  ,    ,       ,             ? ( ,  ...)  *...       ...  ...   ,    ...    ,     ,     ,       ,   ,  ....    ....       ....*   
     -   ,         "",     .  *,   ,   ,     ...   ...      ,       ...           ...   -    !!!* 
    ,       ,     .         -  ,  ,     !   *      ,      !!!        ...       .   ...   "    "     ,  -  ..    ....     ... ,    ..        !    , , ,          ....         ,  ,  ...  "  . "*  
,    .   -        .        .   , , -,   ( )    ,   .     ,       ...  * ... ...       ...  ,        ,   ..       ,   ...      ,    ,   ...  ?  ...           ,   ...  ??? ??? ...   ...       
  ..*. 
     , -,  , **...  -   !
  ,   ,   -    -       .    ?   !  ?...   , ?             -       ,     ?  
 ,       .  ,      ,      .     ,      !         ...           ? 
  !   *  ... ..        ..   ,   , ,   ...     ...   ?      !!!     .. -   .  
    -   .      !     !!   ,    ,      ,     ....   ?  
  ,   -     ,    ...  
    ..  
      ,     ,   !!        ))) 
      ...*

----------


## SnegoVik

*@* ...  *1.*    :        .  -     , ..   ,    ,      .   .     .  *2.*      ,  ,  ,      . (     ,                 .)   e,    ,         (,     24     ).  *3.*          ,     ,         .  ,  .  *4.*          ,            ,        ,    . ,      .  *5.*   ,    ,    -   ,    .  *6.*    ,    .       .     ,          : , ,   ..  *7.*    ,    .       ,  ...  *8.*  -    .       ,   .      .      ,     ,   . 
 !

----------

....   ...        ?       ... ...       ,    ,   ,   ..           ?   ,  ... ...     ?    ,  ...       ,  ,  ...             ...   !!!     !   ,   ,  -   ....     ,    !!! !  ,      !!  ,  ,    ,     , ..   ,    ,    ! !!!  
,        ,           ...    .... 
  ...      .....   ...    ?     ,     ... ... 
  , ,  ...  ? ?    -   ?      ? 
    !!

----------


## SnegoVik

, ,    .   ,    .   ,      .    ,   ,  ...  
,           . 
        .

----------


## ꩮ

... 
      -  - ,           .     -   ,  -    .  
      -      -   .    -   ( ),      ,            ,     -   ,            ,     " "    ,        ,        ,     ,       .  
    ,     ,     ,      - -    -    ...  
    -      ""...
   ...

----------


## admin

!  !

----------

.         .

----------

ii. i   i * i* i ,  *  i i* . I i, i  i  .  ii i  i -  . !

----------


## Ihor

,     ,

----------

> 

    , ,  ii?    ?      ?

----------


## LAEN

> , ,  ii?    ?      ?

----------


## Enter

> ,

   airbag   , -        .   ()   airbag,    ,    ()  ,     .  , ,     "   ..."

----------


## Victorious

> , ,  ii?    ?      ?

       - '.  .

----------


## Ihor

> , ,  ii?    ?      ?

   ,  ,    !:)    (/)      

> airbag   , -        .   ()   airbag,    ,    ()  ,     .  , ,     "   ..."

          ..

----------


## amanuma

.

----------


## Ihor

> **    ** .

    
   .  . ,

----------


## Enter

> 

  ,   , :
1. ,       ,          ,       .
2.        100%    ,     (, ,  .  )   .

----------


## admin

ֳ  ,     : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZFYf...ature=PlayList (      ,        ..)

----------


## admin

,    ,   .    .  ,     ,     .      ,          .
    ,     ,      ,     .     .                
          .  ,   ,               .              .  ,    1-2     !
              .     ,          (    ),    ,         ,    (     ,   )     . 
           :    , ,     ? ,        ,     (  , -     ).      ,           -   .
         ,    .    ,       5-6   , ,       12     .     ,             .            .   ,       .
    ,  .    4   18.00  7 (!)    (!) .    .      !      .          9 ,   3  4-5 .
        ,  ,            !    ,                   . 
            ,     ,     .         , .  ,    (-,   ).   ( )  ,      (  20    )    ,          .    , ?      ?        ,   ,    !    .
         .    ,     145       ,     !   ,         ,           .

----------


## admin

,      ,   ,    !    (, )          () .            ;                 .         ( , )?!    ,   ,         .
      ,      ,   ,    !    (, )          () .            ;                 .         ( , )?!    ,   ,         .
      ,     80 /     :    * 0,026  *   ;       ,       ,     (   )        80 /.  * 0,039  *          15 .    * 0,044  *      .     * 0,050  *    ,           ,  80     .  * 0,068  *      9     .     * 0,092  *                      (  ).  * 0,100  *       ;   .    * 0,110  *      .     * 0,113  *      (    )      ,          .  * 0,150  *    .        .     .   
  ,       .   
 ,              La Mort Inutile,  (  , )    ,       ,   ,  , . 
      .  ,      ()   ,   ,   2,3 ,     1,8 ,       5 . 
                    9  ,   ! 
 ,    ,   !     .  ,     ,  , ,             .      . 
,   -   ,   .   ,      -1         . 
 70-  ,             50 /.      65 /     .  ,          ,    (  ,  )     .     . ,  , ?! 
        .       ( ).   ,      ,          ,     .      ,      !       ,          ,     . 
               .    , ,   .        , !  *        .*      ,         145        (          ) , ,         ,  ,  ,              , !  P.S.  .               ,     . 
P.P.S.                  .           ,         .         *  . * .  http://partner.sharos.biz/rescue.php...EB%EE%E3%E8%ED

----------


## admin

-

----------


## vladbolu

.

----------


## jamlife

. -,  ,  -,   ,      .           .
  .

----------


## Qualcuno

.  ,         ' . ,    .    ,  ,      , ,    - ,        .       ,   .

----------


## Mihey

,     ,      )

----------


## sharasha

,  . ѳ  !)))
   )

----------


## Mihey

,  ,

----------


## Qualcuno

> ,     ,      )

----------


## DVI

> ,     ,      )

       .    -   ... :(((( 
³       .

----------


## Mihey



----------


## DVI

> 

  - .  ...

----------

> .

     . -     

> ,     ,   **   )

  ,

----------


## plotnikofffa

...   .    ,   .          ,  -   .   ,        ...   -      ...    "    ?"...
          (  ),             ,    .      ,    :))) (     ).            ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

> (     ).            ...

      , , .       ,  ,  40      80  ,   **   ,    ,      ,  ,        .   ,     ** ...      ,       , ,  ,  ,   ** ,    -   ,        , ,  ,     (  ,   ?),   -  ( )   ",    ?!".
,     ,    ,   /        .  **:     

> -

    ,    -     ( , !),      ,   ,     ,

----------

> **:     ** ,    -     ( , !),      ,   ,     ,

       , -  .   ,  , 80%                .  20%   "  "  " ".
80%  20%,    ,   :)

----------


## plotnikofffa

> , , .       ,  ,  40 ...

   .   .        .         ...
         ,   40 !         -       !    !    .       ... 
   -       -   :))))))))   . ..           ,      .     ,         .       ,     "  "...

----------


## shopplua

,   -         -  -  .           ..    .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> -       -   :))))))))

----------


## pepermint

,      . 
 :

----------


## RAMM

Embrace Life - always wear your seat belt

----------

-      ,                  ,         ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

, !

----------


## art_b

**:       !

----------


## Kaldun

> ,     ,      )

         ,    .             ,         .    .    -   .  ,   ,          .

----------


## tayatlas

. 
**       12  **        .

----------

